# PCI-E to PCI Converter card



## FilipM (Jun 14, 2020)

I tried using the search option but nothing came through...I may be a pleb and don't know how to use it

The problem is the following - Last week I upgraded my PC to a Ryzen configuration. Long story short, these new motherboards haven't got a PCI slot - which was very handy for an old Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer. I do understand it is an old sound card, but that thing ran rings around the onboard of both my old X58 and the Ryzen build. I have tried using modded drivers (namely Alan Finotty's) and although it improves the sound, it's still no where near where it should be.

I don't want to chuck my old sound card away, so I am looking at options of converting one of the PCI-E X1 slots into PCI compatible. I have come across a couple of options, but one has caught my eye:









						Shop
					

Insight Product |




					www.insight.com
				




Has anyone got any experience with such adapters?


PS. Maybe an alternative solution (A different soundcard?)


----------



## XL-R8R (Jun 14, 2020)

PCI-e Xonar.


Keep it looking nice in that case.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Jun 14, 2020)

If your case has an extra slot on the back below the motherboard, this one would let you use a full-height PCI card:
https://www.amazon.com/PCI-Express-32bits-Adapter-Cable/dp/B00KZHDK4Q/

The other alternative is to go to a USB sound device.  I use a SoundBlaster Play! 3 with my laptop because the built-in headphone jack is mostly worn out.


----------



## Jism (Jun 14, 2020)

JustAnEngineer said:


> If your case has an extra slot on the back below the motherboard, this one would let you use a full-height PCI card:
> https://www.amazon.com/PCI-Express-32bits-Adapter-Cable/dp/B00KZHDK4Q/
> 
> The other alternative is to go to a USB sound device.  I use a SoundBlaster Play! 3 with my laptop because the built-in headphone jack is mostly worn out.



This looks actually like the first, real and proper designed PCI-E to PCI.


----------



## hat (Jun 15, 2020)

May I suggest giving the onboard audio an honest try before faffing around with adapters or other audio solutions? Many say it has come a long way since the days of X-Fi's popularity.


----------



## FilipM (Jun 17, 2020)

I will give it an honest try...If it doesn't satisfy me, I will come back for suggestions. 

@XL-R8R - Which Xonar would be a smart choice, if I decide on going to that route?


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 18, 2020)

PCI-e to PCI adapter? Seriously? For almost the same price you can buy a new sound card.



			https://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-PCI-Express-Adapter-Card/dp/B0024CV3SA
		







						Amazon.com: Creative Sound Blaster Audigy PCIe RX 7.1 Sound Card with High Performance Headphone Amp: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy Creative Sound Blaster Audigy PCIe RX 7.1 Sound Card with High Performance Headphone Amp: Internal Sound Cards - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer is outdated, low-end sound card, probably without modern drivers.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 18, 2020)

Realtek® S1200A  is the sound chip onboard,  that runs rings around the outdated X-FI Xtreme Gamer which was a low end audio card when released so just use it if you don't like the Asus drivers try the ones available here on TPU here >> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...dows-7-8-1-10-introducing-dch-version.250915/ they're really good


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 18, 2020)

The fact that you are trying to use a 13-year-old PCI card in 2020 should be a clue that maybe, _maybe_, you should move on.


----------



## lZKoce (Jun 18, 2020)

I got a second-hand Creative Sound Blaster Z OEM (without the red EMI shield). Works fine and I really like the Dialog Plus option in the menu.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 18, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> PCI-e to PCI adapter? Seriously? For almost the same price you can buy a new sound card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Creative is still keeping the drivers pretty up to date. They work fine on Windows 10.


----------

